# Different tires on front and back?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey i was wondering if anyone has different tires on the front and back?
like a more durable one in the back so that it doesnt wear as quickly
and a good light grippy one for the front? or is it better to just have 2 of the same tires?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I think Conti makes Attack/Force Tires specifically for F/R.
I often run a lighter Tire and thinner Tube in the Front.
Not sure it really matters, but my mind thinks it's a better set-up.
Plus, it's way easier to change a flat on the front.:thumbsup:


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

yea, its a good idea on training wheels on a budget i s'pose - and i've done just that using a rubino pro on the rear - i get excellent wear outta those... but after a while i got over running hard tires - rolling on a fresh set of conti 4000S is quite nice - quite a supple ride.

Quite keen to try out the new training tires - the grand prix - which is also avail in 24mm.

the attack/force are differential - but only in size AFAIK... 22mm front, 24mm rear.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

It's a great idea. Notice how most wheels these days have more spokes in the rear than in the front? It's because the rear supports more weight, and is subject to higher stresses. So why wouldn't you run a stronger, more durable tire in the back? I'm a big fan of running a 25c tire in the back, and a 23 up front. I'm a bigger guy, and as such a 25c tire is the best for me, but in the front I can still use a 23 c without any problems. Most people have about 60% of their weight on the rear wheel, so it only makes sense to run different tires front and rear. The Conti attack/force tires are a great idea, though I really don't see much difference in the 2. Therear is a 23c tire, and the front is a 22c, though they have different treads. Run a lighter, grippier tire up front, and a slightly wider, more durable/puncture resistant tire in the rear for the best results.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

out of curiousity...
would i have to buy a new wheel for the front? since it is 700x23 would i have to get a 700x20 if i wanted to run a x20 in the front x23 in the back?


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

> out of curiousity...
> would i have to buy a new wheel for the front? since it is 700x23 would i have to get a 700x20 if i wanted to run a x20 in the front x23 in the back?


how much do you weigh? I think unless you weigh under 140 pounds you should either run 23/23 or 25/23. 20 in the front isn't a good idea unless you weigh like 120 pounds. and i dunno if your wheel would take a 20. 

for the record i just run a pair of 23s, with a more durable one in the back. i weigh 165.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

im about 125
so i guess if i got a 700x20 tire it would be too small for the x23 i assume?


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

> im about 125
> so i guess if i got a 700x20 tire it would be too small for the x23 i assume?


wow, you're light. I'm not sure what your question is now, I would talk to your LBS and see what they say about running a 20 in the front. I think you might need a different front wheel, but I haven't tried this before so I don't really know.

Do you race? If not, you'll probably be fine with 23/23. It'll be more comfortable too.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

flyboy50 said:


> wow, you're light. I'm not sure what your question is now, I would talk to your LBS and see what they say about running a 20 in the front. I think you might need a different front wheel, but I haven't tried this before so I don't really know.
> 
> Do you race? If not, you'll probably be fine with 23/23. It'll be more comfortable too.



i know :/ i feel the disadvantage in descents... but at least i can climb lol...
im probably gunna start racing in the summer.. so ill probably talk to the Lbs about it near the summer time


----------



## Moon (Apr 7, 2005)

daivs_T said:


> im about 125
> so i guess if i got a 700x20 tire it would be too small for the x23 i assume?


Howdy,

So most rims will let you put on a narrow tire. I bet you can put on a 19 if you wanted. That's not really an issue in most cases; people tend to have more problems putting on a fat tires (e.g. squeezing a 28 past the fork and chainstays).

I'm 133 +/- 2 lb. and have done a lot of experimenting with Tufo's Elite line of tubular-clinchers. Leaving aside the debate of whether or not tubular-clinchers are worthwhile for now... I've mixed up mounting (F/R) 20/20, 20/23, 23/23, 23/25, and 25/25.

I find a 23 front and 25 rear to be my optimal mix of performance and comfort. I only strap on the 20/20 combo in the summer when I want fly up hills; however, the durability, handling, and comfort suck. During the winter when there is more road debris or when I have a long casual ride (family cycling vacations), I go 25/25; vastly increased comfort, stability, and flat protection..


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

daivs_T said:


> out of curiousity...
> would i have to buy a new wheel for the front? since it is 700x23 would i have to get a 700x20 if i wanted to run a x20 in the front x23 in the back?


Most rims are 19-20mm wide and will easily take a 20mm tire. Veloflex and Vittoria 20mm tires tend to be 21-22mm wide, and Michelins used to be too... not sure about the new ones. I have a 20mm Conti SS that is a hair under 20mm.

It makes sense to use a light tire on the front for "optimal" performance. Front tires last much longer for me, and I rarely get flats on the front. If you have a fairly deep rim (>25mm) a narrow tire will give you a net speed boost at higher speeds, even though the rolling resistance of narrow tires is higher, all else being equal.


----------



## Visitor302 (Aug 6, 2005)

Mountan bikes run a larger tire in the front. Makes 'em more stable


----------

